# Pressure testing service?



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

HI,

I've fitted a new relief valve to my boiler and assume i will still require an official pressure test of the vessel for commercial use.

Can anyone suggest an engineer in East Anglia?

Thanks


----------

